# Bring the Noize Fest. NOLA. Nov. 13-15



## mandapocalypse (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## mandapocalypse (Oct 27, 2009)

*Bing the Noize Fest. NOLA. Nov. 13-15*

I'll be traveling in from Minneapolis, from Dallas, from Austin to NOLA and I've actually never been to New Orleans before, and don't know anyone there!

I'm hoping to run into some punx at this!


Anyways, anyone from here going to be in attendance?

(P.S. REALLY glad I found this site!!!)


----------



## marc (Oct 27, 2009)

*Bing the Noize Fest. NOLA. Nov. 13-15*

i might be checking this show out. ill see you there if i do


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 1, 2009)

*Bing the Noize Fest. NOLA. Nov. 13-15*

Hey I live in nola, you should hit me up when you get to town. Or just say hi at the show cause I'll most likely be there.


----------



## the wizard (Nov 2, 2009)

i'm thinking about coming to this.


----------



## mandapocalypse (Nov 12, 2009)

BUMP.

:zombie:


----------



## Monkeywrench (Nov 12, 2009)

Shittt. I wanna go to this. Damn being stuck in West VA. Have fun. Be there sooon.


----------



## Apples (Nov 13, 2009)

Wish i could be there. Sick line up.


----------



## 614 crust (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm here. If you are here too look for me around Decatur or Frenchmen


----------



## 614 crust (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah this was fun. Got some pics from outside up now


----------



## simpletoremember (Dec 10, 2009)

614 crust said:


> Yeah this was fun. Got some pics from outside up now



did you see volt dweller? they are some friends of mine from salem, oregon that were planning on playing. they sort of disbanded because brendon lives in alaska now, but he came back for the last tour.


----------



## 614 crust (Dec 10, 2009)

not sure only went in the first night


----------

